# Bass Pro Shop Prowler Trolling motor UPDATE



## pbw (Jun 1, 2009)

After 1 year and 3 months this past Sunday I started having some issues. At first it just appeared the Grip on the handle of the tiller was just slipping, but 2 1/2 hours later into fishing I grab the tiller handle and spin to 5 th gear and well it feels like I'm in 2nd or 3rd..... Try to go back to no power or reverse and nope still in 3rd gear.... Its not the grip its the entire tiller rod turning like its not even connected any more. We decided to call it a day and headed back in well 3rd gear for maybe two miles on electric only lake.

Called BPS this morning and the nice person on the phone finds my purchase and confirms its a one year warranty! Why would BPS do this? You can get a Minn Kota for twenty dollars more with a 3 year warranty! This evening I took the head off the top and the tiller handle connects to an electronic assembly then has a retaining screen to hold it in place the screw was laying in the bottom of the head, which allowed the handle to spin without changing gears or speeds. I put some locktite on the screw and put her back in. I'm back in business now.....


----------



## ben2go (Jun 1, 2009)

Sounds to me like a good unit and you have finally found and fixed the weakest link.


----------



## JJSKIMBRELL (Jun 21, 2009)

Other than that are u happy with it? I am looking into prowler trolling motors.


----------



## Specknreds (Jun 21, 2009)

I've noticed that BPS as "cheapened" almost all of their products. I can barely use any of their named products.


----------



## pbw (Jun 22, 2009)

JJSKIMBRELL said:


> Other than that are u happy with it? I am looking into prowler trolling motors.




It seems pretty good minus the handle issue.


----------



## pbw (Jun 22, 2009)

Specknreds said:


> I've noticed that BPS as "cheapened" almost all of their products. I can barely use any of their named products.




I agree believe they are trying to make products that cost less with no quality now...


----------



## ben2go (Jun 22, 2009)

The closest BPS to me is Charlotte,NC.I think it's roughly 2.5 to 3 hours away.I plan to go next week or two.I may pick one up just because they are cheap and maybe the GF won't yell at me for spending to much.


----------

